
Datasets Over Algorithms - sushirain
http://edge.org/response-detail/26587
======
sushirain
These are very interesting points:

"the average elapsed time between key algorithm proposals and corresponding
advances was about eighteen years, whereas the average elapsed time between
key dataset availabilities and corresponding advances was less than three
years, or about six times faster"

"we might already possess the algorithms and hardware that will enable
machines in a few years to author human-level long-form creative compositions,
complete standardized human examinations, or even pass the Turing Test, if
only we trained them with the right writing, examination, and conversational
datasets."

